# Intake Resonator full of water



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nope but then again I haven't looked for rain water in the resonator either .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You have res bypass mod prior to removal? The res on lots of vehicles usually collects water on purpose and has a drain hole to release it back into the environment. With the eco, you can't even see the thing in the front grille like the other models.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> You have res bypass mod prior to removal? The res on lots of vehicles usually collects water on purpose and has a drain hole to release it back into the environment. With the eco, you can't even see the thing in the front grille like the other models.


Yes, I had bypassed it, but it was only disconnected from the airbox. I can't even get the water out by turning it upside down, some comes out, but not much.
There is not a hole in this thing allowing the water to drain, the drain tube connected to the air box.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

oh he means the tubing where it drops down behind the front grill. makes sense.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I mean the actual resonator box, which is in the fender well right by the tire. This is what it looks like:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah that should have a hole to drain. Rain water can travel down the crack in hood/fender to the open res after the mod. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah that should have a hole to drain. Rain water can travel down the crack in hood/fender to the open res after the mod. http://www.autoguide.com/mobile


No hole, trust me. Since the edge of the opening didn't actually touch the fender (for water to run down into it), I still don't see how water would have gotten in it.

Maybe it is just one of those things...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah a design flaw. I say if it isn't from hood then maybe that little trumpet behind the grille. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm going to guess that while driving in the rain there's all kinds of water "mist" that gets blown into all the nooks and crannies of the front of the car, both from the front tire as well as from the car you're following. That mist will collect inside the box, and over time I bet it fills up, especially with no air blowing through it to allow the water to evaporate.

If GM didn't put a drain hole in it there is probably little reason to have it. With the original plumbing all in place, the car would have to be submerged deeper than the top of the front grille to have an injestion problem. Using the stock plumbing, any water mist that enters the intake tube would travel through until being "filtered" out by the air filter.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> I'm going to guess that while driving in the rain there's all kinds of water "mist" that gets blown into all the nooks and crannies of the front of the car, both from the front tire as well as from the car you're following. That mist will collect inside the box, and over time I bet it fills up, especially with no air blowing through it to allow the water to evaporate.
> 
> If GM didn't put a drain hole in it there is probably little reason to have it. With the original plumbing all in place, the car would have to be submerged deeper than the top of the front grille to have an injestion problem. Using the stock plumbing, any water mist that enters the intake tube would travel through until being "filtered" out by the air filter.


I have not had the intake apart and driven in the rain enough to make this much water just coming from road spray/rain drops on the grill. I also do not park outside, so the car only sits in the rain when I am driving or at the store.

It must have happened after I took it apart, otherwise I would think the Vacuum from the Turbo would have sucked it out, but then again, I can't seem to pour it out...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> ...I can't seem to pour it out...


I found the same thing with the coolant surge tank. The way the stiffening baffles are arranged there's a small amount of coolant that I couldn't pour out. I imagine the resonator box is far more complex inside than the surge tank.


----------

